# 'The Drawer'



## NatalieMT (Jan 2, 2011)

That is everyones pet name for my MAC stashes hiding place ha ha!



















  	I was thinking I really shouldn't buy any more and then I caved and put in another £100 haul yesterday! Doh! Scary how the stuff builds up, because last year I don't think I had anywhere near the amount of MAC I do now!


----------



## nychick1384 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice collection


----------



## Kirsty (Jan 4, 2011)

It looks so great all tucked away in the drawer


----------



## pinkita (Jan 5, 2011)

awesome collection!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jan 5, 2011)

Lol, you and I were thinking the same thing...but oh well! Almost 200. haul. But like my uncle says, its just money you can't take it with "cha.; But lov"n the Drawer of prettynes. TFS


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 5, 2011)

WOW!!! You sure packed a lot in that one drawer.


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

awesome collection! thanks for sharing


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome collection!


----------



## R21ORCHID (Jan 9, 2011)

So clean and neat.  Love your drawer


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome collection!  I love the drawer! It is packed, but so neatly!!


----------



## geeko (Jan 11, 2011)

Very well organized n i love your collection of blush colors


----------



## dani623 (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## jujubot (Jan 15, 2011)

lol I have "the drawer," too!  Nice stash =)


----------

